# downloading torrents on iPad



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

as above.


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Stop it


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

completeconcentration said:


> Stop it


 :confused1:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Is this for watching films/tv stuff? if so easiest way is to jailbreak it then install Movie Box through Cydia. absolute piece of piss and if you dont know how I can talk you through it


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

I didn't know you could get torrents on an iPad?? If you can, might aswell bin my laptop!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

As Ash said, without jailbreaking it Apple have you by the balls, no torrents


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2013)

Movie box best app ever


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@Ashcrapper

Can you jailbreak a ipad 2 ??


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> @Ashcrapper
> 
> Can you jailbreak a ipad 2 ??


You sure can babe


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> You sure can babe


Is it easy to do or do i have to be a evil genious like your good self ?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Remarkably easy. Go here - http://evasi0n.com/ download the app and run it, connect your iPad to the PC and click "jailbreak" when the app lets you. 5 mins to sort it


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Just need to configure cydia after that, can talk u through it no probs


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just looking at it now mate, some scary sh1t haha


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

@Ashcrapper

I rather stupidly put iOS 6.0 on my ipad a while ago, then found out it could not be jailbroken.. Will that one you linked to do 6 yet?

Cheers


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

@Ashcrapper & @John-Kent can you both talk it through on here as I wouldn't mind doing the same with my ipad :thumbup1:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ditz said:


> @Ashcrapper
> 
> I rather stupidly put iOS 6.0 on my ipad a while ago, then found out it could not be jailbroken.. Will that one you linked to do 6 yet?
> 
> Cheers


it can indeed mate, you may as well update to the 6.0.2 (or something) as it jailbreaks them as well, they are only minor fixes to 6.0 so fire away



Ackee&Saltfish said:


> @Ashcrapper & @John-Kent can you both talk it through on here as I wouldn't mind doing the same with my ipad :thumbup1:


yep, will write out what u need to do 



jon-kent said:


> Just looking at it now mate, some scary sh1t haha


you jailbroke?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

If you jailbreak an Iphone4s does it stop you from getting IOS updates?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> it can indeed mate, you may as well update to the 6.0.2 (or something) as it jailbreaks them as well, they are only minor fixes to 6.0 so fire away
> 
> yep, will write out what u need to do
> 
> you jailbroke?


Not yet mate im reading on a ipad hacking forum, seems pretty safe so will give it a go ! Gotta go out in about 35mins will it be done by then ?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ackee - what firmware and ipad model do you have?

Righty...

Evasi0n will jailbreak all iPhone, iPod touch, iPad and iPad mini models running iOS 6.0 through 6.1.2

Dead easy to do, download the app and run it, connect up your device and it will detect it and say if its jailbreakable. if it is you can go ahead and start, will do it all for you asking you to open the ipad at some point and run an app it installs temporarily on there. once its done that will reboot the device and you are up and running.

You then have an app called "cydia" on your device. This is where you can do all the funky stuff. First things first you need to add a source to cydia. This is what you download from. So press sources in the bottom right, press edit, then add and type in http://sinfuliphonerepo.com

You will get a warning saying naughty stuff can be good do you want to proceed, say yes and it will install it. Then do a search by pressing the search icon and download "movie box" this will then be added to your springboard and you can watch films and telly stuff like a bad mother****er. On the off chance your ISP may be blocking it, if so press the help button and select FAQ, in the help guide it gives you a simple way to get round it using a VPN. you really dont need to know what this crap means, just follow the instructions and your problems go away.

If you want to download cracked apps and not pay for them download appcake from cydia. this is essentially a free version of the appstore. not a straightforward unfortunately and its harder to blag stuff than previous but what do you expect for nothing 

Anyone gets stuck give us a shout


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Dizzee! said:


> If you jailbreak an Iphone4s does it stop you from getting IOS updates?


yep, pretty important point this. if you jailbreak then you essentially cant update the device until a new jailbreak comes out for the latest iOS update. if you do update it will wipe the jailbreak and any blag stuff will disappear.

anyone wondering about legality of it all it is NOT illegal to jailbreak but will void your warrantly. however, if you restore the device and wipe it they are none the wiser. I can confirm this to be true as had to do it with my ipad 3 and then took it to apple to be exchanged after I dropped it :lol: they couldnt tell it was jailbroken previously


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Doing it now mate ! Stand by !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

"Retrieving info from device to generate jailbreak data"

:cowboy:


----------



## Bose93 (Jan 22, 2013)

I still can't get over this 'Movie Box' app.

Just finished downloading Skyfall to my iPad, got another 5 movies on que download as I speak. This is just what I needed for when I go off to Spain for 6 months


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

chris9393 said:


> I still can't get over this 'Movie Box' app.
> 
> Just finished downloading Skyfall to my iPad, got another 5 movies on que download as I speak. This is just what I needed for when I go off to Spain for 6 months


  its fantastic


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@Ashcrapper

Jailbreak done ! Onto that cydia bit now !


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

chris9393 said:


> I still can't get over this 'Movie Box' app.
> 
> Just finished downloading Skyfall to my iPad, got another 5 movies on que download as I speak. This is just what I needed for when I go off to Spain for 6 months


just remembered there is also a music version. press our apps or whatever its called in movie box and it links you to music box


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> @Ashcrapper
> 
> Jailbreak done ! Onto that cydia bit now !


yesssss you are an elite hacker now mate. FBI will be monitoring you


----------



## Bose93 (Jan 22, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> just remembered there is also a music version. press our apps or whatever its called in movie box and it links you to music box


Sweet! Getting that also haha cheers bud


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> yesssss you are an elite hacker now mate. FBI will be monitoring you


Movie box downloaded, so do i use that cydia search for all the good stuff from now on mate ?

I CAN SEE IT ALL!!!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

yep thats it mate. appcake will get you blag apps that are in the appstore but cydia lets you download loads of things to customise your device. springtomise is very good.

loads of sites will give you ideas to look for stuff

http://www.gizmag.com/best-cydia-apps/26065/

http://ipad-os.net/cydia/cydia-apps/

http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/the-best-cydia-apps-2-20121228/


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Mines done!

Movie box just downloading.

2 things to do now, see if I can play movie box via apple tv

And update the ios on my iPhone then re jailbreak that


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ditz said:


> Mines done!
> 
> Movie box just downloading.
> 
> ...


it should work fine with apple tv mate


----------



## Bose93 (Jan 22, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> yep thats it mate. appcake will get you blag apps that are in the appstore but cydia lets you download loads of things to customise your device. springtomise is very good.
> 
> loads of sites will give you ideas to look for stuff
> 
> ...


You wouldn't know where to download roms from would you?

I want to get SNES emulator and supermario kart but have no clue how to do it!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

chris9393 said:


> You wouldn't know where to download roms from would you?
> 
> I want to get SNES emulator and supermario kart but have no clue how to do it!


I do indeed mate, grab them here: http://www.rom-world.com/

ipad snes emulator - http://www.idownloadblog.com/2013/01/14/snes9x-ex-snes-emulator/

seems that ^ is a new one, I used a different one ages ago. if memory serves me correctly you may have to use a file manager to upload the roms to your ipad from the computer. they will then appear in a library on the emulator app. might be able to install direct on the device now though, have a look at that link and see if it works. you could use an iphone as the controller as well


----------



## Bose93 (Jan 22, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> I do indeed mate, grab them here: http://www.rom-world.com/
> 
> ipad snes emulator - http://www.idownloadblog.com/2013/01/14/snes9x-ex-snes-emulator/
> 
> seems that ^ is a new one, I used a different one ages ago. if memory serves me correctly you may have to use a file manager to upload the roms to your ipad from the computer. they will then appear in a library on the emulator app. might be able to install direct on the device now though, have a look at that link and see if it works. you could use an iphone as the controller as well


rom-world doesn't have any super mario's :sad:

I got the SNES emulator installed though so thanks for that, il start to PM you instead as I'm starting to take over this thread (my bad)


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

chris9393 said:


> rom-world doesn't have any super mario's :sad:
> 
> I got the SNES emulator installed though so thanks for that, il start to PM you instead as I'm starting to take over this thread (my bad)


keep it public mate, other people can use it then

http://coolrom.com/roms/snes/7968/Super_Mario_World.php

http://coolrom.com/roms/snes/s/


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Everyone should be repping ash for all this help ! You've changed my morning cardio from nearly falling off my bike going through youtube vids to watching films !!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Everyone should be repping ash for all this help ! You've changed my morning cardio from nearly falling off my bike going through youtube vids to watching films !!


 

Was a revelation to a few mates when I sorted it for them haha!

One thing which may make this a no go for some people, you cant use the Sky Go app on a jailbroken device, there might be a way round it but to be honest ive not really looked in to it yet so if anyone does know a fix post it up


----------



## Bose93 (Jan 22, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> keep it public mate, other people can use it then
> 
> http://coolrom.com/roms/snes/7968/Super_Mario_World.php
> 
> http://coolrom.com/roms/snes/s/


Ah okay wicked mate thank you!

How do I get them on my iPad and iPhone though? Haha


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

chris9393 said:


> Ah okay wicked mate thank you!
> 
> How do I get them on my iPad and iPhone though? Haha


sadly not as straightforward as you would like but not as complex as it appears: http://www.techtosh.com/ipad/guide-to-install-snes-hd-and-roms-for-jailbroken-ipad/


----------



## Bose93 (Jan 22, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> sadly not as straightforward as you would like but not as complex as it appears: http://www.techtosh.com/ipad/guide-to-install-snes-hd-and-roms-for-jailbroken-ipad/


Corr it's abit to complicated for my brain on a Sunday so i'l have to look at it later lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

chris9393 said:


> Corr it's abit to complicated for my brain on a Sunday so i'l have to look at it later lol


in simple terms you are just installing something that allows you to connect to the file system on your ipad and then upload to it. not as bad as it looks


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Reading this with interest; have a new Ipad and looking to jailbreak it as per your guidance Mr Ashcrapper sir

Now then, to say I am not the most tech-savvy person on this forum would be a massive understatement :lol:

Having said that the guide seems simple enough.....BUT when I try to download from the first link it "installs" and then takes me to aWindows PC Repair screen at which point I seem to have reached a dead end? Nothing showing up on the Ipad at all when I connect it to the laptop.

Any ideas please mate? :confused1:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Double J said:


> Reading this with interest; have a new Ipad and looking to jailbreak it as per your guidance Mr Ashcrapper sir
> 
> Now then, to say I am not the most tech-savvy person on this forum would be a massive understatement :lol:
> 
> ...


 

Try download from this link: https://evad3rs.box.com/shared/static/tnez6rzlyka0yovc59fu.zip then open the file that downloads and run the file called evasi0n


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

This is awesome ! Dont be scared people ! Follow Ash's advice and everything will be fine !


----------



## Bose93 (Jan 22, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> in simple terms you are just installing something that allows you to connect to the file system on your ipad and then upload to it. not as bad as it looks


Ah well it sounds simple enough I guess il give it a go later


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

It's brilliant, but movie box becomes very annoying very quickly when you have shower of sh1t virgin media slower than 3g Internet!!!!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> Try download from this link: https://evad3rs.box.com/shared/static/tnez6rzlyka0yovc59fu.zip then open the file that downloads and run the file called evasi0n


Cheers mate, just trying it now. Will report back when it's jailbroken.......

Or maybe just broken :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

This one seems to have worked Mr Ashcrapper 

Downloading Movie Box as I type this; top work sir and repped accordingly :thumb:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Double J said:


> This one seems to have worked Mr Ashcrapper
> 
> Downloading Movie Box as I type this; top work sir and repped accordingly :thumb:


fantastic  enjoy!


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

My movie box just says not available now when I go into the film, also music box will not download songs or play them... Any ideas?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

r1234 said:


> My movie box just says not available now when I go into the film, also music box will not download songs or play them... Any ideas?


yep, ISP will be blocking it. click on the icon that says more or help, cant remember which then look for FAQ. it will then link to a help guide for people getting "not available". you need to set up a VPN, shows you how


----------



## Bose93 (Jan 22, 2013)

ditz said:


> It's brilliant, but movie box becomes very annoying very quickly when you have shower of sh1t virgin media slower than 3g Internet!!!!


Arnt Virgin Media updating everyone's internet to 60mb for free?

That's what they did in our area anyway


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

chris9393 said:


> Arnt Virgin Media updating everyone's internet to 60mb for free?
> 
> That's what they did in our area anyway


'upto' 60mb

Which in my case means about 5


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ditz said:


> 'upto' 60mb
> 
> Which in my case means about 5


will be traffic shaping that's doing that. they basically cap your speeds during peak times which is effectively when most of the normal population is awake. Virgin are ****s


----------



## craigyk (Nov 5, 2004)

Will movie box play through my phone onto projector with hdmi iPhone cable? Anybody know.

Cheers


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> will be traffic shaping that's doing that. they basically cap your speeds during peak times which is effectively when most of the normal population is awake. Virgin are ****s


Absolute two bit pikey company, they are quite literally the lidl of the Internet world.. Must change providers!!


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> Try download from this link: https://evad3rs.box.com/shared/static/tnez6rzlyka0yovc59fu.zip then open the file that downloads and run the file called evasi0n


Gonna have a pop at this.. I just download from this site and my ipad 3 is jail broken?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

craigyk said:


> Will movie box play through my phone onto projector with hdmi iPhone cable? Anybody know.
> 
> Cheers


not tried it mate but dont see why not


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

just-that-ek said:


> Gonna have a pop at this.. I just download from this site and my ipad 3 is jail broken?


yeh just follow them instructions mate and you will be fine


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@Ashcrapper you tried the emulator emu roms ?? Ive downloaded it and downloaded some megadrive games but theres nowhere to open them once downloaded ?

Theres a library icon in the bottom left but it says feature will support in future ? Have i got to download another app to play them ?


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

Is it normal for the VPN to lose connection or did connect itself?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> @Ashcrapper you tried the emulator emu roms ?? Ive downloaded it and downloaded some megadrive games but theres nowhere to open them once downloaded ?
> 
> Theres a library icon in the bottom left but it says feature will support in future ? Have i got to download another app to play them ?


not tried the sega stuff mate, only ones that I used was SNES ones and that was ages ago. you couldnt download the roms direct to the iphone/ipad, had to upload them using a file manager


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

r1234 said:


> Is it normal for the VPN to lose connection or did connect itself?


havent had to use one mate so unfortunately dont know


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> not tried the sega stuff mate, only ones that I used was SNES ones and that was ages ago. you couldnt download the roms direct to the iphone/ipad, had to upload them using a file manager


Yeah there was snes ones as well on there, when you search emulators its the only 1 on there. Whats a file manager ? Is it a app ?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah there was snes ones as well on there, when you search emulators its the only 1 on there. Whats a file manager ? Is it a app ?


yeh look at a few posts back, link to a way of getting roms on to the ipad


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

http://www.techtosh.com/ipad/guide-to-install-snes-hd-and-roms-for-jailbroken-ipad/


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> http://www.techtosh.com/ipad/guide-to-install-snes-hd-and-roms-for-jailbroken-ipad/


Ah so by the look of it i need a iphone as well to control it anyway


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Ah so by the look of it i need a iphone as well to control it anyway


no, can use onscreen controls


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Lol fcuking hell mate ok cool, im too dumb for all this mate lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Lol fcuking hell mate ok cool, im too dumb for all this mate lol


  makes a nice change helping people rather than just taking the piss out of them haha! im off to watch a film with senior management, good luck!


----------



## Bose93 (Jan 22, 2013)

ditz said:


> 'upto' 60mb
> 
> Which in my case means about 5


That's what happened to us at first getting about 5mb over the Wi-Fi. Ran some Cat-5e cables from the router up to my computer and now getting 62.5mb/s


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

chris9393 said:


> That's what happened to us at first getting about 5mb over the Wi-Fi. Ran some Cat-5e cables from the router up to my computer and now getting 62.5mb/s


Wonder why that is :S

See that's not a lot of good for me as most of my downloading is done with iphone/ipad


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> makes a nice change helping people rather than just taking the piss out of them haha! im off to watch a film with senior management, good luck!


Im fcuked if i can do it mate ! Ive downloaded EmuROMs for all the different game emulators, and ifile and ScummVM from the links you posted but i cant get anywhere with it ! On ifile i can see the games in ROM files in .bin or .zip files but i cant open them or find them using that ScummVM ?! This is all too complicated for me mate !


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ditz said:


> Wonder why that is :S
> 
> See that's not a lot of good for me as most of my downloading is done with iphone/ipad


does downloading/streaming work ok on "normal" sites? ie. a legal free one? try and stream a 1080p film preview or something. reason I ask is that Virgin traffic shape quite a few dodgy things so could be that



jon-kent said:


> Im fcuked if i can do it mate ! Ive downloaded EmuROMs for all the different game emulators, and ifile and ScummVM from the links you posted but i cant get anywhere with it ! On ifile i can see the games in ROM files in .bin or .zip files but i cant open them or find them using that ScummVM ?! This is all too complicated for me mate !


ill give it a go on mine and see if i can sort it then let you know, wont be for a day or two though


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> does downloading/streaming work ok on "normal" sites? ie. a legal free one? try and stream a 1080p film preview or something. reason I ask is that Virgin traffic shape quite a few dodgy things so could be that
> 
> ill give it a go on mine and see if i can sort it then let you know, wont be for a day or two though


I downloaded a different emulator player that must have had something built in to it so i could play the rom's from the 1st one on the 2nd one ! Lol. Cheers though mate !


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ace


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

I can't get the vpns to hold a connection, is there any apps on cydia which will work without using a VPN?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> Ace


The lost Vikings !! Used to fcuking love this on the megadrive !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@Ashcrapper, had a old wiimote nunchuck laying about so thats linked up now and using that to control the games !! Works wicked on shooting games like robocop vs terminater but on that viking game not all the buttons work on the game :sad: so stick to shooting games !!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Have you actually put the ipad down since yesterday :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> Have you actually put the ipad down since yesterday :lol:


Haha no !!! Im like a kid with a new toy mate ! All these games from when i was a kid, im flicking through the game library's and going "ah fcuking hell i used to have that"


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Haha no !!! Im like a kid with a new toy mate ! All these games from when i was a kid, im flicking through the game library's and going "ah fcuking hell i used to have that"


haha I did the same when I first got it  downloaded 15 gig of roms from the newsgroups and went mental with them


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

I had to go through all my old normal apps and delete them to make room for all the new stuff lol


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Not read all the thread as my tiny little brain would be fried, but it looks as though Ash has come through yet again Ooh err, nice one Ash, i will have to get my son to sort it out for me though, stand by with your arms open buddy, i am about to drop some reps on you:thumb:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Not read all the thread as my tiny little brain would be fried, but it looks as though Ash has come through yet again Ooh err, nice one Ash, i will have to get my son to sort it out for me though, stand by with your arms open buddy, i am about to drop some reps on you:thumb:


much obliged Kenneth, as always


----------



## Midge. (Jan 23, 2013)

Using this justfreevpn.com my iPhone is running on 6.0.1 iOS and won't connect. However just tried on my iPad which is running the newest iOS and its connected first time? Any ideas on that mate


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Midge. said:


> Using this justfreevpn.com my iPhone is running on 6.0.1 iOS and won't connect. However just tried on my iPad which is running the newest iOS and its connected first time? Any ideas on that mate


soz mate no idea, doubt its iOS related but might be worth upgrading the phone?


----------



## Bose93 (Jan 22, 2013)

Is there a way to get free paid Cydia apps? Really like Messages+ but don't really want to pay $7.99 to send text messages easier


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

yeh, add sinfuliphonerepo.com to your sources and generally there is a cracked version for most things


----------



## Bose93 (Jan 22, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> yeh, add sinfuliphonerepo.com to your sources and generally there is a cracked version for most things


Your an absolute legend thanks!

Is there an app which I can set a passcode to turn off my device? Reason being I had my iphone 5 stolen withing the first month of using it and "Find my iPhone" was bloody useless because all the guy did was switch it off and reset it via iTunes im guessing


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Just jailbreaked and got cydia installed using a tutorial from youtube heres a link if anyone wants to watch a video if there unsure






One question for @Ashcrapper Searched Cydia for Appcake and its showing no results? has this maybe been taken off cydia?

PS Thanks for informing us of this jailbreak stuff its awesome!! Moviebox is class!!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

What sources have you got installed mate? It's defo on sinfuliphonerepo.com


----------



## Bose93 (Jan 22, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> What sources have you got installed mate? It's defo on sinfuliphonerepo.com


Was this aimed at me or..?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Not sure what you mean by sources man? I thought I I just searched in cydia it would be there?

Clearly I'm missing something lol


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Bitesms is quality if you have a iPhone. Also sbsettings is a must for iPad/iPhone.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

chris9393 said:


> Was this aimed at me or..?


Sorry mate no, will have to have a look into that for you 



Dizzee! said:


> Not sure what you mean by sources man? I thought I I just searched in cydia it would be there?
> 
> Clearly I'm missing something lol


You need to add sources in cydia mate, when you search it uses these sources to bring back results. if you dont add any additional ones your results will be limited. Jump to the post where I describe setting up cydia and it shows you how to add in sinfuliphonerepo.com. If you are on an iphone you will need to press manage rather than sources


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> Sorry mate no, will have to have a look into that for you
> 
> You need to add sources in cydia mate, when you search it uses these sources to bring back results. if you dont add any additional ones your results will be limited. Jump to the post where I describe setting up cydia and it shows you how to add in sinfuliphonerepo.com. If you are on an iphone you will need to press manage rather than sources


Perfect il have a look mate! Cheers man


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Some good hacks

SBSettings - turn things on/off easily

Zephyr - swipe between apps (useful if your start button is broken!)

Movie Box - stream/download film/tv shows

Music Box - stream/download music

infinifolders - unlimited apps in folders

infiniboard

infinidock

spingtomize - customise anything


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

On Musicbox once you have downloaded a song does it save in your ipod library on Iphone?

I remember seeing a vid on youtube the lad had an app that downloaded the song with a cover and it saved to the music library was pretty damn cool but i cant for the life of me remember what it was called now!! Cant find the vid either lol

going to look into getting the SNES games n stuff today I noticed you said something about newsgroups when you were talking about the emulators?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Moviebox is awesome ! Catching up on all the seasons of archer !!

Playing old megadrive/snes games on your ipad and using a wiimote.....like a boss !


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Dizzee! said:


> On Musicbox once you have downloaded a song does it save in your ipod library on Iphone?
> 
> I remember seeing a vid on youtube the lad had an app that downloaded the song with a cover and it saved to the music library was pretty damn cool but i cant for the life of me remember what it was called now!! Cant find the vid either lol
> 
> going to look into getting the SNES games n stuff today I noticed you said something about newsgroups when you were talking about the emulators?


not sure where it saves it mate, wont put it in itunes. however, if you get ifile from cydia you can get access to them and get them off your phone/ipad. same with films you download with movie box


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Anyone with a jailbroken device stay well away from the 6.1.3 update. closes the hole (ooer) that allows the evasi0n jailbreak


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Just got Tapatalk2 for free from app cake


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

@Ashcrapper

See everything from the source Sinfuliphonerepo its like all the stuff you gotta pay for from Cydia? Is the source safe enough? Getting springtomise2 as we speak lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

FBI are already monitoring you. you're ****ed mate


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Im in Scotland we dont have the FBI here


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

@jon-kent

Mate how did you get the games for the emulators? i got the gameboy one then when i went to download game it just comes up Error


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@Dizzee!

I downloaded EmuROMs 1st and that wouldnt play them then i found out this is more like a catalouge for the games ! Find 1 you want then download it and unzip it, then i had to download a seperate emulater for each console to actually play them.

I downloaded a snes game then downloaded SNES AD+ to play it.

I downloaded a megadrive/genesis game and then had to download Genesis ad + to play it

Hope that helps mate !


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

where did you get the emuroms from? was that on the sinful source?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> where did you get the emuroms from? was that on the sinful source?


Dunno mate, ive only added the sources from this thread.

When you search put emul and it should beat you to it and come up with emulater roms and it will be a bag with a picture of mario on it.

These are my sources


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Same sources as me mate, Have you got that Appcake? its pretty good

Il have a search just now for the emulaters


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Same sources as me mate, Have you got that Appcake? its pretty good
> 
> Il have a search just now for the emulaters


Yeah i tried appcake but couldnt download any apps, i'll try again later to see if it was just me being punchy lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

when i unzip the games nothing seems to happen?


----------



## Bose93 (Jan 22, 2013)

It was mentioned earlier but if any of you haven't already get MUSIC BOX!! Thank Ashcrapper for mentioning about it 

Awesome app allows me to download all my gym tunes in very good quality too


----------



## Bose93 (Jan 22, 2013)

Anyone know if you can create playlists on MusicBox?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

@Ashcrapper

This one ?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

you beautiful man. a thousand thank yous :wub:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> you beautiful man. a thousand thank yous :wub:


Hey l have my uses now and again mate, no worries :thumbup1:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> Hey l have my uses now and again mate, no worries :thumbup1:


must make a nice change from having to deal with reported posts and knobheads :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> if you jailbreak then you essentially cant update the device until a new jailbreak comes out for the latest iOS update. if you do update it will wipe the jailbreak and any blag stuff will disappear.


Just about to try on my ipad 2 and depending how good it is will do on my iPhone..

Does it mean once jailbroken there's no going back till there is a new jailbreak? I was under the impression I could just plug into iTunes and update back to normal


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Dunno mate, ive only added the sources from this thread.
> 
> When you search put emul and it should beat you to it and come up with emulater roms and it will be a bag with a picture of mario on it.
> 
> ...


Is it bad I had Pokemon looool


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Just about to try on my ipad 2 and depending how good it is will do on my iPhone..
> 
> Does it mean once jailbroken there's no going back till there is a new jailbreak? I was under the impression I could just plug into iTunes and update back to normal


no you are right mate, can update or restore and its back to normal. Apple cant tell either if you have to take it in for anything. just means you cant update the firmware on the ipad if you want to keep the jailbreak as it will remove it


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

sckeane said:


> Is it bad I had Pokemon looool


Haha nah im gonna have a look for it now lol


----------



## Bose93 (Jan 22, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> not sure where it saves it mate, wont put it in itunes. however, if you get ifile from cydia you can get access to them and get them off your phone/ipad. same with films you download with movie box


So with iFile you can access the films and Music you downloaded and put them onto your computer?

Or am I reading this wrong


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

i haven't read the whole thread, so apologies if this has been said before. The way I get torrents onto my ipad is to download them on my laptop via vuze. It has an itunes function. Drag and drop them onto the itunes tab in vuze. They appear in itunes. Sync your devices. Job done.


----------



## ian73 (Feb 1, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> i haven't read the whole thread, so apologies if this has been said before. The way I get torrents onto my ipad is to download them on my laptop via vuze. It has an itunes function. Drag and drop them onto the itunes tab in vuze. They appear in itunes. Sync your devices. Job done.


Jail break it m8 it's easy plug it in hit start simple as that get Itramsmission Ifile and avplayerhd. And yer sorted avplayerhd player everything it's best to check that your film isn't zipped 1st .


----------



## jamesh24 (Mar 15, 2013)

any one has visited www.pharmacywebstore.com i have to buy viagra


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Subbed for later - Ashcrapper would very well be needing your help here bro


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

chris9393 said:


> So with iFile you can access the films and Music you downloaded and put them onto your computer?
> 
> Or am I reading this wrong


you can indeed


----------



## Bose93 (Jan 22, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> you can indeed


Sorry to be a pain in the @ss but.. how? 

I've downloaded iFunBox to access my iPad mini but can't find my movies in there anywhere


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

http://insanelyi.com/topic/12589-how-to-transfer-files-from-idevice-to-anything/


----------

